# anyone plow with 35 inch tires? new to the site (kinda)



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys first off im sort of new here my names mike. iv been reading on here for years just never signed up. i plowed for 3 years accept for last year i got out of it because of another job i picked up, which i couldnt pass up. but now im looking to get back into things. iv read alot of threads and i havnt really seen the answer to this. dont get me wrong i know all about the whole flotaton of wider tires and why skinnier tires are better for plowing. but i want to know what its like from someone doing it. what i have a is a 2004 dodge ram 1500 with 325/60/20 tires on stcok rims and a leveling kit. the truck is awesome i love it. people thought these tires would be terrible in the snow but it as it turns out it is a tank i cannot complain. so with that being said what it like to plow with tires this size? i mean i cant imagin having a problem or being that bad. throw a little weight in that back if need be and ill be ok?


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

welcome mike. Its all personal preferrence. I run 35x12.50 Wrangler MTR's on my trucks and have never had a problem. There are competitors around me that claim a narrow tire like they run is the way to go. If you truck does fine in the snow now It shouldn't have a problem plowing.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

with a tire that big the issue becomes getting the plow frame to sit at the proper hight and gearing.


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

my truck really isnt what i would call lifted. its just a leveling kit which basically brings up the front end because the sit so low on newer trucks. it is 2.5 inches i belive to be exzact. and as far as the tires go stock is 275/60/20 and im not running 325/60/20. so its not a huge difference. basically going from a 33 inch tire to 35 inch. but like i said the truck has no body lift or anything like that and it really does perform well in the snow as i was worried about it at first. i honestly dont think it will be a problem at all as im sure some guys even plow with body lifts, i just wanted to get some first hand impressons. i havnt taken my truck to the dealer to see what the plow would cost, im hoping to get a left over western with the nighthawk lights.


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

as for gears i have a posi rearend and 3.92 gears im almost positve thats what they are. the truck really does scoot pretty well even with the bigger tires. my dad has the same truck with 3.55 gears and i can still feel the difference between mine and his


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

you raised the front 2 1/2 inches plus 1 inch for the tires for 3 1/2 higher, Is the plow frame designed for a frame that is 3 1/2 higher?

What does a body lift have to do with the frame hight?

you say you can "feel" the difference of 10% increase in gearing from your dads truck to yours
your tires are like having 3.68 gears


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

i guess what i meant by not having a body lift or susension lift is that its not a 12 inch lift and not unreasonable. the truck just looks beffier the way i have it. but i can still manuver around and see al the way around my truck is what i guess i was getting at. its not so jacked up that it looks stupid and becomes a show truck i guess if that makes any sense. im not sure how the plow works with something like that id have to ask the guys at the western dealership. its just like basically cranking your torsion bars is all i really did. its not a problem to lower the truck or put smaller tires as my dad is a tech for chrysler and i have 17inch rims i could put on but id have to buy tires. i just wanted to know how it would work he way it sits


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I had a 90 K5 Blazer with a 4" lift and 35x12.50 tires and it did fine. I did drop my mount down though. I don't know how it would have done if not dropped.


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would think its ok it plow with that size although, if the snow is a heavy snow ie an overabundance of snow or wet snow, it might put some unneeded stress on your driveterain and/or tranny because they are over sized. Going through mud is a little easier since you are not pushing a big pile of mud. When pushing snow thats alot of weight to be moving and oversize tires make your vehicle labor harder.


----------



## hangnail (Dec 20, 2007)

depends on the plowing you do, if its fresh several inches, the narrow tire might be better, however if its road plowing of not fresh snow, 35's are fine. my buddy has 35's on his f350 and does highway plowing, it works awesome, it was losing traction all the time with skinny's. i also have an f350 and will be swapong out for a set of 33's when i get some extra dough, my skinnies work fine, as long as it is in 4wd


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i know someone plowing with a lifted truck and it does just as good as mine.i have a 2 inch on my truck and i cant tell the difference other than the the truck sits at normall hight with the plow on. post up some pictures of you truck!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I plow with 48" Tires


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

im just doint residental driveways. id love to post a picture of my truck. but umm how do i do that? lol


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

i uploaded pictures but im not sure where they went.


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

i hope this works


----------



## hotshotgoal30 (Dec 29, 2008)

more pics. as you can see its not really "lifted" just leveled out


----------

